# DU Mobile Internet Dongle



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

My friend has just got herself a DU mobile inernet dongle with a monthly allowance of 10GB (more than enough for one person for a month of general browsing!). She has had it for 3 days, has downloaded 1 film, a bit of facebook, and now it says that her monthly limit has been reach and she needs to recharge!!! She pays a set amount each month rather than pay as you go but it seems mad that she needs to recharge the dongle already.

Has anyone else has this issue and/or do you know how to fix it!

Cheers


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

If its a Bluray or 1080P video ... 10GB is pretty much gone.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I had the same problem when I signed up for that.

She signed up for the promotion, did not she ? 

In my case, I started using immediately once I bought it, but DU had warned me that I needed to wait a day so their system could recognize the device having the promotion enabled on it. There was a procedure like load the SW put the usd key in and key in the numbers...then you gotta wait 24 hours or more.

Guessing this was the problem..

Unfortunately, DU customer service (the implementation side of it) is poor. She will need to call Du and Explain what happened. They solved my problems after 4 months when I filed a case against them through the watchdog. Hopefully customer service improved back then.

The other thing that can be done is this: Ask the DU agent if she/he can fix on the fly. I believe they are more empowered now.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Even though I don't have the Du mobile broadband, I have the Etisalat one. I ran through 10 GB in about 15 days - through regular web surfing activities (note: I don't watch youtube and I don't download movies on that connection). If you use a VPN, watch videos online, do any sort of RSS feed suck-in, let CNN.com sit for too long (auto-refresh), use MS outlook to check your mail, etc. - it will blast your cap. 

Sucks, but - she should just watch what she does on that connection. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

manchesterborn said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend has just got herself a DU mobile inernet dongle with a monthly allowance of 10GB (more than enough for one person for a month of general browsing!). She has had it for 3 days, has downloaded 1 film, a bit of facebook, and now it says that her monthly limit has been reach and she needs to recharge!!! She pays a set amount each month rather than pay as you go but it seems mad that she needs to recharge the dongle already.
> 
> ...


Bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows


----------

